
Feedback my startup pls. Sharing platform for who lives in the same neighborhood - halkoy
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=xdk.intel.ad.circle
======
halkoy
I need feedback for my startup. Positive or negative does not matters.

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=xdk.intel.ad.c...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=xdk.intel.ad.circle)
IOS : [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-circle-local-
craigslist/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-circle-local-
craigslist/id970232536?l=tr&ls=1&mt=8)

------
minimaxir
"Sharing platform for who lives in the same neighborhood" is literally
NextDoor.

------
DrScump
Permissions required:

Identity

Location

Photos, Media, Files

WiFi connection info

